# [SOLVED] Belkin PCI Firewire Card Won't Detect/Install



## galaxy5oo (May 11, 2009)

I just installed a PCI Belkin Firewire card in my Dell Dimension, replacing a network card - the full name for the Belkin card is essentially: Belkin Internal Firewire PCI Card FirePath IEEE 1394 3 Port F5U501 Rev A.

According to the card's manual, Windows (XP sp3 in my case) is suppose to notice the hardware change and immediately install the appropriate drivers. Well this never happened, even after several reboots/shut downs. I went to Add Hardware from the control panel, and it detected nothing. I manually selected IEEE 1394 controller from the Add Hardware list, and it found nothing.

Apparently there aren't supposed to be "real" drivers for this card - Windows is just supposed to install it properly once it's been detected - there's no drivers available for the card on Belkin's website. No firewire card is shown in my Device Manager, and when I plug in my firewire audio interface, it's not detected.

I have all the latest Windows Updates and am running WinXP SP3.
Any ideas?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Belkin PCI Firewire Card Won't Detect/Install*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

make and model of pc?


----------



## galaxy5oo (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Belkin PCI Firewire Card Won't Detect/Install*

Thanks for asking. I actually just fixed my own problem the other night. All I did was simply move the firewire card down one slot on my pci bus, swapping it with my audio card. This was suggested by Belkin's technical support. For whatever reason, it worked!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Belkin PCI Firewire Card Won't Detect/Install*

Well glad to hear galaxy500.

Would you like to mark thread solved near top of this page under thread tools.


----------

